# White Cloud Mountain Minnow



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi,

I really love White Clouds, especially the golden ones which my LFS has generally available. I'm setting up my first aquascape and I was wondering about having these as the main fish in my tank. I have two concerns though:

Firstly if I keep the tank at 68-72F (supposedly ideal for the minnows) will this adversely affect the plant growth in any significant way?

Secondly, are there any Corydoras spp which would thrive at that temperature? (I know that some will tolerate it but I would like them to be properly comfortable, not struggling.) Or is there a happy medium temperature which would be comfortable for both White Clouds and Cory's?

If it's not really on I could always go for bloodfin tetras - I really like them too.

Any help or advice would be really appreciated.....(if you have other ideas or suggestions for the tank they would be very welcome too. Tank is 60 litres with 55W daylight T5, DIY CO2 with ADA Aquasoil substrate.)

Thanks in advance,

Muddy


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi muddyfox.

I think the White Clouds would adapt just fine to a temp of 74 - 76 (if you want to raise it to that), and that would keep the Cory's and plants happy as well.

It's nice to hear you're doing your research before buying the fish.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

At one of the LFS that I've worked at they kept all their tanks in the 78-82F range and the white clouds did great. Of all the fish in the store, I'd say their overall mortality rate was among the lowest.

On another note: most books list the ideal temp for the majority of plants around 74-76F


----------



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for that. I think I may well settle on White Clouds and either Pygmy Cory's or Panda Cory's. I'll aim for about 74-75 F - should keep everyone happy.  

On another note - would the White Clouds be at risk if I also kept a male betta in the tank. I know lots of folk who do this with Minnows but I'm not sure if the betta might get nasty with them - maybe it depends on the betta's temperament - they seem to be such individuals! My current betta shares his tank with pigmy cory's and they play with him - he never seems to get ruffled at all - they all play together in the bubbles of the filter return. The only thing that sets him off is if I wear a blue fleece the same colour as him, stand the collar up and look in the tank - he flares at me!! Other than that he just begs at the glass whenever I come near - he even seems to wag his tail - always wanting more food.

Thanks again for your really helpful advice,

Muddy


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think I'd try to put a Betta in a tank with them. The WC's are fast enough to get away from the Betta, but Betta's really do better with temps at around 80.

One thing you should know about the Panda Cory's is that they are about the most sensitive Cory out there. They are cuter than heck, but they are very difficult to acclimate to your tank for some reason.


----------



## hellrazar (Feb 23, 2006)

Bettas are always good. as long as you are not trying to breed they should do fine at any temp.


----------



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

JanS said:


> I don't think I'd try to put a Betta in a tank with them. The WC's are fast enough to get away from the Betta, but Betta's really do better with temps at around 80.
> 
> One thing you should know about the Panda Cory's is that they are about the most sensitive Cory out there. They are cuter than heck, but they are very difficult to acclimate to your tank for some reason.


Panda's certainly are cute - such friendly little guys. I had no idea that they were so sensitive though - I think I'll almost certainly go with the pygmy's in that case. They are really lively and inquisitive - going all over the tank.

I probably won't put a betta in the tank if they like it that hot. I knew they prefered tropical temperatures to room temperature but 80 is really warm.

Thanks!

Muddy


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi, Muddyfox... I keep a group of White Clouds in a 30G tank with the temp set at 76 degrees. I also have a male Betta in with them, which on occasions will chase off a WC if it gets in his territory. Other than that they get along fine with each other. 

As for Cory's I really like the albino's. I have found them the easiest to keep. I have tried keeping other species but can never get them to live very long.


----------



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

trenac said:


> Hi, Muddyfox... I keep a group of White Clouds in a 30G tank with the temp set at 76 degrees. I also have a male Betta in with them, which on occasions will chase off a WC if it gets in his territory. Other than that they get along fine with each other.


...that sounds good. Do the White Clouds seem happy at 76?



trenac said:


> As for Cory's I really like the albino's. I have found them the easiest to keep. I have tried keeping other species but can never get them to live very long.


I've got some Pygmy's at the moment and they seems pretty active and healthy. I really like their playfulness. Having said that I've only had them a few months, so maybe I should wait and see.

Thanks for sharing your experience. It sounds like a betta might be OK after all. I'm really going to have to think about this one!

Thanks again,
Muddy


----------



## Luke (Mar 30, 2004)

I have 3 panda corries, that I have had for about 2 years now. They were certainly more active when they were younger, now they seem to hide more often. I had this same expierence with a about 5 trilinaetus [the false julli cories] [and i am sure i misspelled all of that]
Has any one else had this problem with corries.
I have heard that pandas can be more sensitive, but i havent noticed a differrence between them and those others i previously mentioned. [but then they are kept with a large healthy school of rummynose tetras, so if they are healthy, i think just about anything else will do fine]

I think corries actually like the cooler temps [mid 70's] especially for spawning. Mine are dong fine at 78-82. Maybe the higher temp is causing the hiding. [cooler temps in the shade, but then i have fairly moderate light]


----------



## muddyfox (Mar 3, 2006)

Luke said:


> I have 3 panda corries, that I have had for about 2 years now. They were certainly more active when they were younger, now they seem to hide more often. I had this same expierence with a about 5 trilinaetus [the false julli cories] [and i am sure i misspelled all of that]
> Has any one else had this problem with corries.


I found that my Pygmy's were really active and lively when I first had them and then over a couple of weeks they grew less active - sitting on the bottom, or on a rock much more with more limited periods of high activity. I wondered if something was wrong, but water parameters were spot on and they had no visible signs of illness. Then I got a new aquarium heater and, in trying to hide it, I rearranged the plants and rock in the tank. For a couple of weeks after that they were again much more active - just like they were when I first got them. They seem to be foraging. Then they settled down again.

I wonder if this pattern could be due to available food? In stirring up the bottom of the tank to move the plants around I found debris which I couldn't get to with my bi-weekly gravel vac. I took some out with a water change but some of that stuff will have settled onto the surfaces of the tank. When I first had them I had done three weeks of fishless cycling so there may have been something tasty to them on everything then too. They are always most active after a water change.

Ho hum, food for thought ,

Muddy


----------

